# 2010/11 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Well its about time to get this started so everyone can plan for the fall in the middle of summer. 

This is our 5th year and we have added some new tracks along with some old ones coming back....we are going to three states this year....IL, IN and WI. With all the changes that have took place in our area with tracks and classes we hope to have a class that everyone can find something that they can race in. As always lets have fun and if there are any questions on anything feel free to ask away. Also I wanted to say thanks to all the old tracks and the new tracks that will be part of the series....its going to be a great series once again. Last year we averaged 65 entries per event lets see if we can do the same or better this year.

*2010/11 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series……5th year*​ 
*October 2nd*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
*November 6th*- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN
http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/index.html
*December 4th*- Summit RC - Ft. Wayne, IN
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/
*January 22nd*- Hobby Town USA of Oshkosh, WI
http://www.hobbytownoshkosh.com/
*February 26th*-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

Classes
*Novice/Sportsman Sedan*…..17.5 motor limit open ESC
*World Stock Sedan*……21.5 motor with open ESC and 17.5 with ROAR limited ESC.
*Expert Sedan*….17.5 motor open ESC
*USVTA*…..25.5 motor limit with approved ESC list
*Mini Cooper*…..Silver can motor.
*Expert 12th Scale*…..17.5 motor open ESC 
*Host Track House class*…..TBD by each track…1 local class of their choosing.

Cost $20.00 for the first class $15.00 every class after that.
Start time

Doors open at 8am….open practice until 11:00am
First Qualifier at 11:10am….3 total qualifiers and single mains.
8 cars max per heat and or main
All Classes must have 5 cars entered to be raced that day. 

*Rules…..*
Sedan weight……….*1420g*
VTA weight...........*1550g*
12th scale weight……*730g*
Mini Cooper...........*1250g*

Ride height
Sedan/Mini classes 5mm 
12th scale 3mm

No lipo warming/cooling device is allowed….
No lipo higher then 8.40V for 2 cell and 4.2 for 1 cell packs will pass tech.
Every lipo must be charged in a lipo sack or protective device.

*Sportsman/Novice Sedan*
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan chassis
Any Body…IE RCGT or Protoform Race type bodies
Any 21.5 or 17.5 motor is allowed
Any Pre-mounted RUBBER tire is allowed
ESC’s are open to what the racer has

*World Stock Sedan*
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan chassis
Any Body…IE RCGT or Protoform Race type bodies
Any 21.5 motor is allowed with the use of any ESC
Any 17.5 motor is allowed with the use of a ROAR Sportsman listed ESC or ESC settings.
Any Pre-mounted RUBBER tire is allowed
Any RCGT or USGT tire is allowed

*Expert Sedan*
Any 190mm 4wd Sedan Chassis
Only ROAR/IFMAR approved Bodies
Any 17.5 motor is allowed
Any Pre-mounted RUBBER tire is allowed
Any and all ESC’s are allowed

*USVTA Trans AM*
Only HPI part #4797 31mm Rear and #4793 26mm Front Vintage compound treaded tires with stock inserts are allowed
Tires must have full visible tread on tire at first qualifier of the day.
Only Novak 25.5 motors are allowed
All Current USVTA rules will be followed
No 1-ways are allowed…..cars must be full time 4 wheel drive all the time
USVTA list of ESC’s will be in effect.

*Mini Cooper*
Basic Tamiya TCS rules….
Any Tamiya M03, M05 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
No chassis lightening allowed.
All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams.
Silver can motors only
Any aftermarket hop up allowed

*Expert 12th Scale*
Any 17.5 motor
Any ESC
Any 1cell ROAR approved lipo
Any 12th scale foam tires

ROAR List of ESC's for limited or Sportsman classes.
http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/ROAR_Sportsman_Control_ESC_List.pdf

*Note* The Speedpassion Citrix Stock non adjustable ESC is also legal for all classes.


Points
Final points standings will be based off of your 4 best results with 1 throw out race if you make all 5 races.


Awards
All awards will be handed out at the end of the series....and judging by what we gave out last year you are not going to want to miss this.
The Trophies will be based on turn out for the entire series. 
Here is how they will break down if the class averages 10 people per event then we will do awards for the top 3 in the class.....if there is a 15 people per event for the class there will be awards for the top 5.....if there is 20+ people per even for the class then there will be awards for the top 10. If a class fails to get 10 people per event average but there is enough to race at each race meeting the 5 car minimum then there will be just 1 award for the winner of the class.

Dont forget to follow us on Facebook as well.....
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Hurricane-All-Star-Carpet-Series/102677532856


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Series flyer.....


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Question about World Stock Sedan tires. Will this include Jaco Blues/Greens or is it a treaded tire?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Lugnutz said:


> Question about World Stock Sedan tires. Will this include Jaco Blues/Greens or is it a treaded tire?


In that class you are able to run any permounted tire....like Jaco's, Sorex, Sweep, RP or Solrais....along with any RCGT or USGT tire you would like. This way the class will cover a wide range of people.


----------



## drhodes1989 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awe man! Where's the WGT Class? This sounded like it would have been a great series to go to. Hope everyone has a great time and good luck to all who attend.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

drhodes1989 said:


> Awe man! Where's the WGT Class? This sounded like it would have been a great series to go to. Hope everyone has a great time and good luck to all who attend.


We had WGT as a class last year and we averaged 3 cars over 5 races. So it was a drop this year. Also there is room for a WGT class....each track has the option of a "House Class" that can be run on their race date. Meaning each host track can run a class that they normally run thats not a part of the series....so it could be WGT if there is enough cars to race it.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like I may have to tuck back some VTA traveling money!!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

drhodes1989 said:


> Awe man! Where's the WGT Class? This sounded like it would have been a great series to go to. Hope everyone has a great time and good luck to all who attend.


This series allows one local club class per venue.With the 12th scale guys able to run 17.5 open...then the door will be open for World GT at our track.

World GT will be a huge class this season at R/CAR as well as other tracks.

We have 5-6 cars that would run periodically last season...including me.

You'll have a solid track close to home to run that car this season Mr.Rhodes...and maybe the class will grow through-out the region.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmmm..... looks like I can hit 4 of the races. Can't wait :hat:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Any premounted tire? yeah break out the truer....Foams it is yipppie ...finally i can use all my double pink's up....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Crptracer said:


> Any premounted tire? yeah break out the truer....Foams it is yipppie ...finally i can use all my double pink's up....


LOL....pre-mounted rubber tire.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

TrickyOne said:


> LOL....pre-mounted rubber tire.


 Dang.......:tongue:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Yep. World GT for me also. I think I should have a car in 2 weeks.

Kevin your car is almost ready and the body is good......

Steve Dunn


----------



## drhodes1989 (Mar 12, 2008)

TrickyOne u have pm


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

drhodes1989 said:


> TrickyOne u have pm


Replied....


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Hope to at least make Indy!! 12th 17.5 expert baby!!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

That should be a good race Mr Ruggles....hope to see you there.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

TrickyOne said:


> That should be a good race Mr Ruggles....hope to see you there.


 
I'm gonna try to make more than one, but Indy I should DEFINITELY be able to make.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Thought VTA weight was going to 1550g and not 1500 ?? And for this series no 1 ways correct?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

smokefan said:


> Thought VTA weight was going to 1550g and not 1500 ?? And for this series no 1 ways correct?


Yes thats a typo....its 1550g and there is a NO-1-Way rule for the series.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

K Thanks for the clarification


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

VTA? may be able to get the Old Man to do a little travellin' and hit a few All- Star races. Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 1 less than a month away.....*

*2010/11 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series……5th year*​
*October 2nd*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

Round 1 is less than a month away......I can get some hotel information for anyone that is in need it it for this race just let me know...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

TrickyOne said:


> *2010/11 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series……5th year*​
> *October 2nd*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
> http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
> 
> Round 1 is less than a month away......I can get some hotel information for anyone that is in need it it for this race just let me know...


Hi Trickyone, if you have time you can post the hotel information please.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Im working on some hotel information and once I have some more info I will post the information here....thanks


----------



## Domenic Reese (Jul 15, 2006)

what batteries will legal for single cell on october 2nd?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Domenic Reese said:


> what batteries will legal for single cell on october 2nd?


All ROAR approved lipo packs for all classes....only VTA has a MAh limit of 5000....but it still needs to be ROAR approved.



sorry for the delay on the hotel information Im still waiting for a response. If you are looking for an area to look for a hotel....Gurnee, IL is the biggest city thats about 10 minutes from the track.....also Zion, IL would be another city to look for hotels as its about 10 minutes or less away.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 1 Hotel Info....*

Here is the Hotel info for round 1 if anyone needs it.....

The Gurnee Grand Hotel and Suites offers a standing discount for all racers who attend events at The Track in Winthrop Harbor facility. Just mention Harbor Hobbies

$55 Dbl Queen rooms , which includes $5 breakfast and $10 dinner vouchers at the Golden Corral just north of the Hotel. Hi-Speed Internet with $10 deposit of ethernet cord, (deposit returned when cord is returned)

Give Gina a call 847-249-7777
5520 Grand Ave
Gurnee, Il 60031


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Will the track be open Friday for practice?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Lugnutz said:


> Will the track be open Friday for practice?


I will double check but was for last years races....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 1 House Class @ Harbor Hobby*

Eric from The Track @ Harbor Hobby the host of Round 1 has picked F1 for his house clsss. So if you are going to make it to the race and have a F1 car bring it along you can race it.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 1 @ The Track in Winthrop Harbor, IL*

Just to let anyone whos drving in for the first round Eric will have Open practice on Friday Oct 1st before the first round. I believe his normal store hours are 10am to 8pm....so if you are looking for a little extra track time here is your chance.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Too bad treaded tires couldn't be spec'd for the World Stock Sedan, but it should be fun nonetheless!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

cwoods34 said:


> Too bad treaded tires couldn't be spec'd for the World Stock Sedan, but it should be fun nonetheless!


You are more then welcome to run treaded tires....old worn D compound x-paterns work great in this this class. It was to hard for us to limit it one way or the other we just wanted to get the most racers we could. If it works out great then next time we can look into spliting the class.

Also we raced this last weekend and 17.5 limited and 21.5 open are the same lap time wise. It really comes down to which one of the two you like to drive better. I was more comfortable with 17.5 limited then I was with 21.5 open....fast lap was the same with both but I liked the way the 17.5 drove over 6 minutes. So if you are feeling that 21.5 would hold any advantage dont worry it doesnt....they are both really equal.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Approved ESCs: for VTA racing*

Novak-
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
Slyder part number: 1712
XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720

LRP
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150

SPEED PASSION
Cirtix Stock Club Race ESC part number: 12280

*For limited ESC classes.*

http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/ROAR_Sportsman_Control_ESC_List.pdf

Not on this list be we are allowing you to use the Ctrix Stock Club Race ESC in the limited classes.

We will be checking for the blinking lights in the limited classes and we will be checking for the proper VTA listed ESC as well....please make sure that if you are using a limted ESC that you blinking light can be easy to see while in tech. 

We will have a Tekin Hotwire and a Speedpassion computer interface at each event so we can check or program anyones ESC's as needed.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

trickyone- did you get the email i sent you at the end of last week?

Michael Jones


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jonesy112 said:


> trickyone- did you get the email i sent you at the end of last week?
> 
> Michael Jones


no I never got it...I got the PM.

Email me again at 
[email protected]


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

just resent it, this time from my gmail account. Apparently my other account selectively decides what ones it wants to send out.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*RE: RockStar Paint....*

I just wanted to let everyone know that Mike Jones from RockStar Paint out of Indy will be offering 1 free paint job to all the overall winners of the series in each class. So thats just one more thing to shoot for....also last year we gave out 6ft tall trophies for the winners as well.:freak: 

Here is Mikes website....http://www.rockstarpaint.com/default.htm 

I just wanted to say Thanks to Mike for donating his time and effort for the winners of this years series.


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Lugnutz PM....


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't raced in several months (and still a novice)..... I'm in for the Novice Sedan.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

The Icebox I know & love would run World GT


----------



## Rook-E (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep!!!! Someone's got to come in last!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

First race is tomorrow @ The Track at Harbor Hobbies, In Winthrop Harbor, IL....doors open at 8am first qualifier to start at 11:30......:thumbsup:

Hope to see some of you guys out there....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 1 is in the Books....*

Wow what a day.....thanks to all the guys that came out.....there was guys from Mizzzora, Iowa, Indiana and Wis and IL....70 entries is not to shabby for the first race....they always grow from here. Thanks to Eric and everyone at The Track for all the work on keeping everything running smoothly....and Snowy for helping out calling some races so Eric could race. Amanda ran a great Tech once again.

We were not sure how some of the classes would turn out heading into this race but everything looks to be just right.

The World Stock Sedan class is an absolute blast and was some of the closest racing all day. All the cool bodies mixed in with race bodies no one had any real advantage. I think there might have been more 17.5 limited cars over 21.5 open cars but is hard to tell whos using what.....21.5 is a little faster on the straight and 17.5 is better on the infield.

It was good to see 12th scale back in full force keep it up guys.

I will have the points posted soon.....next round is in Indy on the Big Rug....it should be a great race.

Here are the main results from the first round....

Thanks again to everyone that made the trip to the Track and I hope to see you all back in Indy for round 2.....Kevin


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Good times, great facility, fast guys in 12th for sure. Thanks to the Track and crew, y'all made the 4+ hour drive from FTW worth it. See ya @ Indy.

-Sean


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

"17.5 Expert" was a blast to run. Those Sweep tires hook up great. I could've ran another 38-lap race for the Main but I was so damn happy to have actually finished a race I just put it on cruise control and got out of everyone's way. 

Hopefully we can draw as big a crowd at the Big Rug! There should be some local VTA talent coming out to put on a good show.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points*

Thanks again guys....

Here are the points after 1 round....we will have 5 total rounds with your 4 best rounds counting with 1 throw out. In case of a tie we will use the throw out and after that will go by number of higher finishing results if needed.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

TrickyOne said:


> ...
> 
> *Mini Cooper*
> Basic Tamiya TCS rules….
> ...


TCS rules are changing for 2011


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Hotel info for round 2 in Indy....and House class*

The House Class for round 2 will be World GT(national rules other than a open 200mm body)...I believe this is 13.5 motors and 1 cell.

Hotel Info.

The Baymont Inn
1540 Brookville Crossing Way
Indianapolis
(317)322-2000
This hotel is the closest to the track and is very nice...only 2 years old.
We will have a link on our website within 48 hrs.
They are offering a $89.99 room for $69.99 if you mention RCAR(per phone or in person)...the link will allow a online RCAR discount.This hotel is little higher than the others but well worth it.

Holiday Inn Express
5302 Victory Dr.
Indianapolis
(317) 791-9100
(no discount offered)

Super 8
4530 South Emerson
Indianapolis
(317)791-9100

All three hotels are on the South East side of Indy...moments from RCAR at the Marion County Fairgrounds.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Railroader said:


> TCS rules are changing for 2011


For next years series we will look to moving forward with the new TCS rules...for now it will be Silvercan and so on.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*RE Tekin 208 software*

If everyone isnt aware the Tekin 208 software is no longer legal in the Spec classes per ROAR. Tekin has come out with a new 212 software that will fix the issue for spec racing so once this is all cleared up with ROAR this will be what everyone thats racing in a spec ESC class will have to go with when they race in the series. So if you have a Tekin please make sure you are up on which software you are using. There is a differnt blinking light pattern between 208 Vs 212 so we will be able to see if you are using 208 when you shouldnt be.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

R/CAR would like to announce that we will be providing trophies for all classes being ran at the Hurricane All Star Race in Indy.

I ordered them today and they are swweeet...

It might be the best trophy you win this season so come out and join us at R/CAR's Big Rug.

After all...Indy is the racing capital of the world.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Kevin Cole said:


> R/CAR would like to announce that we will be providing trophies for all classes being ran at the Hurricane All Star Race in Indy.
> 
> I ordered them today and they are swweeet...
> 
> ...


this is awesome...Thanks Kevin and everyone at RCAR. I also posted this up on RC Tech as well.

It should be a good race...see you guys in a couple weeks.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

well I seen the flyer for the 1st time today at The Rug.. and probably run this race in Indy has well..but haven't done a big race in roadcourse since the 2003 Snowbirds..been doing ovals since then and once in awhile some local roadcourse races in VTA and today practice 12th scale at The Rug and was pretty rusty..so probably practice with the World Stock Sedan this Sunday and see if that fits me..but the way I drove today.. I really should be in Novice..:freak:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

There were 4-5 of us that used standard rubber tires in our USGT class today, and everyone seemed to be content with the performance. Whether we permanently allow an open tire rule or not here is up for debate, but from the looks of it there will be a solid group for World Stock Sedan (myself included) from Indy for the upcoming race at Big Rug. 

I think I am the only one in the area who will run 17.5 Expert, so please come down to Indy so we can have a solid group! There were 12-14 at the first race; surely we can squeeze out 8-10 for the Indy race!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

cwoods34 said:


> There were 4-5 of us that used standard rubber tires in our USGT class today, and everyone seemed to be content with the performance. Whether we permanently allow an open tire rule or not here is up for debate, but from the looks of it there will be a solid group for World Stock Sedan (myself included) from Indy for the upcoming race at Big Rug.
> 
> I think I am the only one in the area who will run 17.5 Expert, so please come down to Indy so we can have a solid group! There were 12-14 at the first race; surely we can squeeze out 8-10 for the Indy race!


 
Thats good news Cody.....I finally have my 17.5 expert car working so I will have my car with as well so I bet we can get a full heat or more of them.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> There were 4-5 of us that used standard rubber tires in our USGT class today, and everyone seemed to be content with the performance. Whether we permanently allow an open tire rule or not here is up for debate, but from the looks of it there will be a solid group for World Stock Sedan (myself included) from Indy for the upcoming race at Big Rug.
> 
> I think I am the only one in the area who will run 17.5 Expert, so please come down to Indy so we can have a solid group! There were 12-14 at the first race; surely we can squeeze out 8-10 for the Indy race!


Cody,

I'm planning on coming over for the race. I'll be running 17.5 so you'll have someone to beat on for sure! I'm pretty sure I'll run 12th scale also.

Rick


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

...a little birdy told a vicious rumor that 12th was going to be 13.5 for the rest of the series. Say it ain't so?

-Sean


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Hustler said:


> ...a little birdy told a vicious rumor that 12th was going to be 13.5 for the rest of the series. Say it ain't so?
> 
> -Sean


Nope...12th scale will be 17.5 open esc just like it is with ROAR. The only class thats 13.5 anything is WGT. Im not even sure if anyone is running 13.5 12th scale anymore.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

JonnySocko said:


> I'm planning on coming over for the race. I'll be running 17.5 so you'll have someone to beat on for sure! I'm pretty sure I'll run 12th scale also.
> 
> Rick


Im pretty sure something you are going to race will not be completed by the time you walk in the door....much like its certain that the King will use a Dremel at some point....and my car will traction roll.:wave:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

TrickyOne said:


> Hustler said:
> 
> 
> > _...a little birdy told a vicious rumor that 12th was going to be 13.5 for the rest of the series. Say it ain't so?_
> ...


That was my reaction as well. Good deal, TYVM. See you all at the Big Rug. Fred handed us our you-know-whats @ the Classic, so there will be a good run in 12th for anyone who decides to show. Now to dispose of a birdy...

-Sean


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

My car traction-rolled the last time I used a Dremel. Use your imagination......


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

TrickyOne said:


> Im pretty sure something you are going to race will not be completed by the time you walk in the door....much like its certain that the King will use a Dremel at some point....and my car will traction roll.:wave:


You are most likely correct. You are a 'super-genious' after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Next Saturday in Indy. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Lugnutz said:


> Next Saturday in Indy. :thumbsup:


It should be a great race.....people from all over the area look to be coming.:dude:


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

We have the final leg of the Grand Slam series in Feb...so this could help several get there feet wet on the Big Rug a few months early.

Great racing the past few weeks here at R/CAR...

The R/CAR Indy Hurricane race this weekend WILL be the best race of the series...do not miss it.

Trophies for the top3 in all A mains this weekend...and the trophy will be one of the best you'll have a chance to win all season.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

> VTA weight...........*1550g*
> 
> *USVTA Trans AM*
> Only HPI part #4797 31mm Rear and #4793 26mm Front Vintage compound treaded tires with stock inserts are allowed
> ...


Just to go over some of the VTA rules again so everyone is on the same page....

The weight is 1550g....I know I made a type-O for the first race but from here on out we will use the 1550g weight min.

Any questions about the tires or anything please feel free to locate Brad or myself about the legality of your tires....dont show up with slicks at the start of the first qualifier and think you will be able to use them. We need to see two rows of tread at the very least on the tires before the start of the first qualifier.

Also the USVTA has a rule for 5000Mah limit on the battery pack we do follow this as a guide...please try not to show up with a mah pack thats higher than the limit.....if this is all you have please come find Brad or myself and we will see what we can do.

We do not enforce the use of driver figures in the cars but we do encourage the use of them for the class....it’s not a make or break rule for us.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

The layout for this weekend is a good one, fast flowing and fun! Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

A group of us from Msi, Detroit area are coming down for the race, should be a ton of funn! See u Saturday


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

little will said:


> A group of us from Msi, Detroit area are coming down for the race, should be a ton of funn! See u Saturday


Fantastic....it should be a heck of a race.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Remember, traction compound is open at our facility in Indy...so bring on the Paragon.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Kevin Cole said:


> Remember, traction compound is open at our facility in Indy...so bring on the Paragon.


I love the smell of wintergreen in the morning


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

+1 I am trying to get partylite to make a Paragon scented Candle...


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

racer357 said:


> +1 I am trying to get partylite to make a Paragon scented Candle...


I would burn that in my pits at a Jack the Gripper only track......just because:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> racer357 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 I am trying to get partylite to make a Paragon scented Candle...
> ...


The best tire dope gum ever. Chew this during the summer while wistfully awaiting carpet season...

-Sean


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 2....*

WOW....107 entries...23 hours of awake time....all totally awesome!!!

I want to thank Kevin Cole and EVERYONE at RCAR in indy for hosting this round and putting on one heck of a show. The track was great the food was fantastic...and the racing action was some of the best that we have had in a while. 

Thanks to Amanda and Nick for working tech all day.

Also thanks to all the racers that showed up this was the largest turn out to a series race in the 5 or 6 years we have been running the series. There was alot of drivers that made the treck down or over to the Big Rug it was really great to see....Thank all of you for coming out to the event and making it one to try to beat as we go forward.

I will have the points posted on monday when I can focus and see straight









On to the next round in Ft. Wayne, IN.....lets see if we can build on this one and get a nice turn out there as well!


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone in the hurricane crew know how much fun I had yesterday. It was a great event with alot of great close racing. I can't wait for the next round in Fort Wayne.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

My car was trash up until the Main, but I had a blast anyway. I think 14 straight hours at the track is a new record for me!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks to everyone at R/Car yesterday for running a great race.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's a couple of thread pages with some great photos of the event.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...0-11-hurricane-all-star-carpet-series-11.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...0-11-hurricane-all-star-carpet-series-12.html


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Results????


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points after two rounds...*

Here are the points after 2 rounds...after round 3 I will start to factor in the 1 throw out. There are 5 total races with your 4 best results couting...incase of a tie we will use the throw out race if there is no throw out race for the tie we will go to most higher place finishes....after that if they are still tied we will have a 1 round Roshambo game winner takes the place!!!

For some reason I cant post the results from the last race I will see if I can get the file size smaller. Kevin if the file you have is smaller please feel free to post it.

Thanks again to everyone that came out and had a hand in this one it was a great race all around!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sean Bushnell ran the 2nd round an qualified 9th or 10th, shouldn't he have some points even though he was a DNS for the main?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> Sean Bushnell ran the 2nd round an qualified 9th or 10th, shouldn't he have some points even though he was a DNS for the main?


I dont see his name on my results....if he was deleted before the main then I have no way of knowing. I just went off what the final results were.....looking at them there is no 9th Qualifier in 12th scale. So if he did qualify in 9th and not run the main he should have 85 points. I will have to get the 3rd round results from Kevin and see who ended up where. Once I get more information I will make the correction to the point standings as needed.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Now that Indy is in the books, Does anyone know what the house class is going to be at Summit. If it is world gt I will have to start building one...


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

racer357 said:


> Now that Indy is in the books, Does anyone know what the house class is going to be at Summit. If it is world gt I will have to start building one...


They have will have a Short Course class as their House Class for round 3....what the motor rules and everything are im waiting to hear back as to what the final rules are.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Short course.... LOL That should be rough on the carpet for the other classes.

I see why you cant get the results to post now. You have the complete results report vs the individual class reports. If Kevin doesn't post em up I will do it Wednesday.

The individual class reports will be small enough to attach.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks for the help with the results....

The SC trucks on the carpet isnt that bad....I have raced there and other tracks that do this before and it didnt effect the traction or anything one way or the other. They will have their own Track/practice time on the track so they are not out there with other cars at the same time.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Indy Results pg 1


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Indy Results pg 2


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

page 3


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the results Kevin.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

No problem...thanks to Steve Christian for helping us out.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks kevin for posting that....



Hope to see you guys back out at Round 3 in Ft Wayne.....its only a couple weeks and a holiday away.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Kevin...I emailed some results to you that should allow you to fix the points.

Sean Bushnell, Mike Zadler, Cody Armes, and Bob Yelle were removed from their mains since they had left early and were not running the mains...sorry my fault.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just for clarification purposes, will VTA be run at 1500 or 1550 for the weight for the last 3 races? Just wanted to be ready for ft wayne in a few weeks.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jonesy112 said:


> Just for clarification purposes, will VTA be run at 1500 or 1550 for the weight for the last 3 races? Just wanted to be ready for ft wayne in a few weeks.


It will be 1550g....no ifs ands or buts about it this time!


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Kevin Cole said:


> Kevin...I emailed some results to you that should allow you to fix the points.
> 
> Sean Bushnell, Mike Zadler, Cody Armes, and Bob Yelle were removed from their mains since they had left early and were not running the mains...sorry my fault.


'

got it thanks...Im going over the points now.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

TrickyOne said:


> It will be 1550g....no ifs ands or buts about it this time!


Cool. Thanks for the quick reply Tricky.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

12th scale guys, lets make a showing at Indy slots tomorrow night.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

jonesy112 said:


> Just for clarification purposes, will VTA be run at 1500 or 1550 for the weight for the last 3 races? Just wanted to be ready for ft wayne in a few weeks.


Race 1, 2 hours before race time changed from 1550 to 1500
Race 2. 20 minutes before race time changed from 1550 to 1500
Race 3, I'm thinking on the grid and will be 1200 :lol:


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

You need to rethink the bump up.There is no need to run the c or b mains to tear up stuff for nothing and that is what your doing.If you don't have a chance to place to get a trophy why spend the money to enter.If you bump up at least you feal like you have a chance to get in the show.USAC the World Of Outlaws ARCA and other big name shows bump up so why not you guys.So rethink it!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jtsbell said:


> You need to rethink the bump up.There is no need to run the c or b mains to tear up stuff for nothing and that is what your doing.If you don't have a chance to place to get a trophy why spend the money to enter.If you bump up at least you feal like you have a chance to get in the show.USAC the World Of Outlaws ARCA and other big name shows bump up so why not you guys.So rethink it!


I do not agree, If you have not earned the A main after 3 rounds of qualifying, why should you get the chance to ruin it for the 10th qualifier who is forced to the B main to make room for a bump. That said the A's should be 10 cars, it is the standard every where, exceptions could be made for small tracks or huge lap discrepancies, but those should be the exception, not the rule.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I agree with 10 cars but VTA had 8 cars in the main Indy rcgt had10 12Th. had 10 so why VTA with 8. The reason I said what I did as we were taken out of all 3 rounds by the same car and didn't have a chance to run with the big boys.Our car was fast as most of the A main.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

jtsbell said:


> I agree with 10 cars but VTA had 8 cars in the main Indy rcgt had10 12Th. had 10 so why VTA with 8. The reason I said what I did as we were taken out of all 3 rounds by the same car and didn't have a chance to run with the big boys.Our car was fast as most of the A main.


12th only ran 8 as well  I understand what your saying about being taken out but if the resort did not get you away from him then the main would not either so your still dealing with it. It gets even worse when all the B main 'thinks they have a shot at the 'A' and then everyone will race for position even when they are laps down. Again if you can't do it in 3, not sure 4 runs will help anyone. Not sure the bump is a big a deal as taken 10 to the A


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've had days at events in nitro where I failed to finish a qualifier 3 or 4 rounds due to one reason or another or just get one you actually finish and you get hacked to hell because you didn't make the resort and had to run in the slop and then bumped out of the lower mains to make the A. Honestly in 3 rounds, if it's rocket round, and you have problems in round 1 and then there's a resort you're at a disadvantage. I've never been to a race that didn't bump out of the lower mains. Look at IFMAR's ladder, there is no A Main seeding. You can TQ and still miss the A by breaking out or having a bad semi.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with Jetmech, at Indy, my car was stepped on by a marshall in two quals and hit head on by a car ging the wrong way on the back stretch in the third. So none of my qualifiers were good. I would have liked the opportunity to have tried to bump from the "C" instead of my day being over. IF the race director sorted the mains properly there would have been time to prep for the "B" main. Most events run the c mains of every class, then all of the b mains, then the a mains. They dont typically run the mains by class. I had never saw any track do it that way prior to the Hurricane.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

racer357 said:


> I agree with Jetmech, at Indy, my car was stepped on by a marshall in two quals and hit head on by a car ging the wrong way on the back stretch in the third. So none of my qualifiers were good. I would have liked the opportunity to have tried to bump from the "C" instead of my day being over. IF the race director sorted the mains properly there would have been time to prep for the "B" main. Most events run the c mains of every class, then all of the b mains, then the a mains. They dont typically run the mains by class. I had never saw any track do it that way prior to the Hurricane.


Nearly EVERY electric on-road race is grouped by class, exception being when Triple A's are run at the National level. Sounds like this is a difference in Nitro vs Electric as very few electric venues run Bumps, it nearly always ends up being a cutthroat B main where the winner ends up worse than they did in qualifying. I certainly have had my share of issues, Nat's '08 I was on a solid B main run but 2 lap cars racing each other held me back for 4 or 5 laps, hard to cleanly pass 2 close cars simultaniously (race director never called to allow leader through) and resulting in a D main position, but I had otre runs to get my act together and could not. I wonder how many of those Nitro events ended in 'better' mains, sure sometimes a C main may bump on up to the A but on average I think it would just be better to allow the 10th Q to start in the A.

On another note, it's nice to see a day long discussion progress without getting ugly.:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I think the grouping might be on road vs off road. 

It is no real worry, I am new to the little carpet rockets and probably deserved to be in the "C". It is hard to know though considering I didnt make it through a single qualifier without someone interfering be it a marshall or someone having a worse time on the track than I was....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

racer357 said:


> I think the grouping might be on road vs off road.
> 
> It is no real worry, I am new to the little carpet rockets and probably deserved to be in the "C". It is hard to know though considering I didnt make it through a single qualifier without someone interfering be it a marshall or someone having a worse time on the track than I was....


Could be this was the first year I ran off-road in a looooong time. 1/12 has always been about perfection, the best (certain bearded amish guy you may know) can put down a run where every lap is identical and then look away and still repeat the line....I've seen it done.... I could not do those runs till I learned traffic control. You newer 1/12 guys look real good, keep a closer eye on variance between fast lap and 10/20 lap average than some do at single fast lap and you'll find the rest comes easier. Where I found offroad variances in seconds it is hundreds in 1/12. line is even more critical with 1 cell since we don't have the power to pull out of a bad line and it takes time to wind them back up.

What ever you do don't give up on 1/12th.....I'm really curious to see how you think you may have improved when you go back to off-road next summer.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am not giving up on it... LOL. I am selling off road stuff as we speak. Last Friday night at slots, my fast lap and 20lap average were within 2 10ths. I was happy with that. Unfortunately, the motor got above 150 and the last ten laps it laid down and I slowed down. traction came up and I didn't gear down enough. Learned alot about my car througout the day.


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

We bump in off-road electric too so maybe it's my experiences in off-road in general as opposed to on or off road. Either way it's a good time and some intense racing. I've been watching my consistency and trying to keep the 10 and 20 averages within .3-.4 of my fast lap and in the short time I have been running 1/12th they have all come down it seems like every heat. With offroad the consistency is varied by seconds mainly due to the track layout (how much time you spend in the air, where you catch traffic, which line through a rhythm section etc and that at bigger races outdoor tracks change from heat to heat).


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

jtsbell said:


> You need to rethink the bump up.There is no need to run the c or b mains to tear up stuff for nothing and that is what your doing.If you don't have a chance to place to get a trophy why spend the money to enter.If you bump up at least you feal like you have a chance to get in the show.USAC the World Of Outlaws ARCA and other big name shows bump up so why not you guys.So rethink it!


We can look into this for next season but bump-ups isnt that popular in On-road at this stage in the game. Also like others have said if you dont make it in the main in 3 shots whats 1 more shot and why should someone who did make the A-main have to start in a lower main and win to go on when he earned that spot in the A-main?



jtsbell said:


> I agree with 10 cars but VTA had 8 cars in the main Indy rcgt had10 12Th. had 10 so why VTA with 8. The reason I said what I did as we were taken out of all 3 rounds by the same car and didn't have a chance to run with the big boys.Our car was fast as most of the A main.


We have a rule of 8 car MAX for mains or qualifer....on the condition that the number of cars works out so every main has 8 cars in it. If there is only 10 cars for a given class we will run all 10 in the main. If the class breaks down that there will be 3 mains of 8 cars and 1 heat of 2 cars then we will add 10 to the A-main so the numbers equal out..its all about getting the most cars in each main...8 is the max but we can adjust it so there isnt a smaller number of cars running on its own. The reason we go with 8 cars is because not all tracks can support 10 cars running on them at the same time. Some of the tracks we race on in the series 8 cars is too many but we feel from past 6 years of running this series that 8 cars is a good number for all the tracks. I hope you can see our reasons for going with 8 cars as rule.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

How about the corrected Points with the ommited drivers who missed the mains.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> How about the corrected Points with the ommited drivers who missed the mains.


Working on it I have been a little under the weather and will get them posted later tonight....:thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Updated points....*

Here are the updated points....If you still dont see your name for the last round let me know and I will look into it. I think I have everyone this time but you never know.....

Its only a couple weeks away until the next round in Ft Wayne I hope to see you guys out there again. Dale and crew put on a nice race and have a great track for us to race on. The house class will be Short Course Trucks....so bring out your trucks if you have one. We will have the SCT's on the track for their own practice time every hour they will have 10-15 minutes of practice during open practice.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

It is a spec slash class, not open SCT so everyone keep that in mind...


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Saturday....Round 3....Ft. Wayne, IN at Summit RC....should be a great race.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Later Start time for Round 3 in Ft Wayne @ Summit RC*

Hey Guys.....with the forcast for some Snow tomorrow night into Saturday we are going to bump back the qualifying start time to 12:30pm....and maybe shorten up the day if the snow is really bad to get everyone out at a reasonable hour to head back home. I know they are saying that we might get 3in to 6in tomorrow night into satuday and with this race just south of the big blue snow machine it could be more in Indianna I just want to make sure everyone has a chance to get there safe and not feel rushed.


Any questions feel free to ask.....but the race will still go on we will just adjust the schedule as needed.

Thanks


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that made the trip out to FT Wayne....we had 75 total entries...not to bad for all the weather issues. I will have updated points tomorrow.

Also Thanks to Dale and everyone at Summit it was another great race with some really great racing....now the Holiday break and then we will be back at it in Jan up in Oshkosh, WI for round 4.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

The weather wasn't the only factor that created the low turnout....


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

racer357 said:


> The weather wasn't the only factor the created the low turnout....



Ouch...


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn you Bill Snydor!


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the great turnout and everyone braving the weather. The Hurricane racers are a great group of guys and really helped make the day go well. We'll be looking forward to hosting next years race again and with our own on-road group really growing at a fast rate next year should be even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

sombody seems to have a bad attitude.

come on this is the place let it loose tell us how you feel.....the mike is yours 

wait ill get some popcorn.....

_Tracey


----------



## BSydor (Apr 20, 2004)

cwoods34 said:


> Damn you Bill Snydor!


Your welcome....:wave:

Bill Sydor


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Sydor, sorry about that :hat: 

There was a "Snyder" right above your name on one of the sheets, so the two kinda melted together :drunk:


----------



## BSydor (Apr 20, 2004)

cwoods34 said:


> *Sydor, sorry about that :hat:
> 
> There was a "Snyder" right above your name on one of the sheets, so the two kinda melted together :drunk:


Well actually (not your fault) I tried to get it corrected- and kept getting it misspelled, but hey no worries- I have been called worse.. 

Wow I'm running up my post count


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Points after 3 rounds w/ 1 drop*

Here are the points so far after 3 rounds...I added in 1 drop for the ones that have made it to all 3 rounds so far.

I hope everyone has a good holiday and I we will get back at it Jan 22nd up in Oshkosh, WI for Round 4.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Arg, stuck between a rock and Kevin Kane. Hope I can hold him off in race 5! :hat:


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

cwoods34 said:


> Arg, stuck between a rock and Kevin Kane. Hope I can hold him off in race 5! :hat:


The way I drive maybe I can take Bill out and do you one better....hahaha


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

the M-04 is allowed, will the new M-06 be allowed???


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Miller Time said:


> the M-04 is allowed, will the new M-06 be allowed???


I have yet to see anything from Tamiya that it will not be allowed in the Mini class.....so unless they change that then I see no reason it can’t be allowed. I watched one run last weekend...and I have to say that it doesn’t seem like it will be any advantage...if anything it will be a hindrance if you tap or hit a wall. With it being rear wheel drive there is nothing to pull you off a wall...and with the front wheels not being powered you touch a wall and it gets sucked in and gets stuck on the wall....where the front wheel drive cars can pull right off of it....just from what I have seen I would stick with a FWD mini...IMHO.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Hotels for Round 4 in Oshkosh, WI*

Anyone looking for a hotel please use an internet search for hotels around Oshkosh, WI. Its a small city but does have the EAA Museum there so there are alot of hotels in the area. The track is located in what is I think is the "Down Town" area....there are not many hotels close to the track but there are plenty with in 5 to 15 minutes from the track.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Do we know if there is going to be practice on Friday?


----------



## jetmechG550 (Sep 8, 2010)

Why would you need Friday practice. According to some people at the other Indiana track your supposed to remember how your car ran last month or the last time you ran it. Which is exactly why several of us didn't attend the round at Summit.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Lugnutz said:


> Do we know if there is going to be practice on Friday?


Still waiting to hear 1 way or the other....once i hear back I will let everyone know.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*practice.....for round 4 in oshkosh, WI*

Ok I just got word that the track will be open from 10am until about 10pm on Friday before Round 4. They race Dirt Oval on the track on the first level and as long as they are racing their they will keep both tracks and the pit area open. If you are not using 2.4 then you will need to check with the racers down stairs about what freq is clear to use up stairs.


Also the Hobby shop closes at 8pm....but the everything else will remain open until racing is over.


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

TrickyOne said:


> Ok I just got word that the track will be open from 10am until about 10pm on Friday before Round 4. They race Dirt Oval on the track on the first level and as long as they are racing their they will keep both tracks and the pit area open. If you are not using 2.4 then you will need to check with the racers down stairs about what freq is clear to use up stairs.
> 
> 
> Also the Hobby shop closes at 8pm....but the everything else will remain open until racing is over.


Nice!!! A full day of practice before the race will make the long drive up from Indy a lot more worthwhile. Hope the weather decides to cooperate!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

TrickyOne said:


> Ok I just got word that the track will be open from 10am until about 10pm on Friday before Round 4. They race Dirt Oval on the track on the first level and as long as they are racing their they will keep both tracks and the pit area open. If you are not using 2.4 then you will need to check with the racers down stairs about what freq is clear to use up stairs.
> 
> 
> Also the Hobby shop closes at 8pm....but the everything else will remain open until racing is over.


Thanks Kevin. Is the pit area on the same level as the track?


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes the pits are up stairs same as the on-road carpet track...so you will need to haul all your gear up a flight of stairs. They did have a "dumb-waiter"/elevator type thing to lift your gear up to the second floor...its been a while so Im not sure if its still working but im sure we could all use the cardio luggin our crap up a flight of stairs....hahahah.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*New open time for round 4*



> Originally Posted by *HVF RACING TEAM*
> _Greetings all. Willy and I will be setting up the road course tonight after Oval racing is done to allow race practice tomorrow.
> 
> Correct on the house class, I want to see the bloodshot whites of the racers eyes to determine, but it does sound like F1.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Bill.....We normally start at 8 but this will work out just fine and give everyone an extra hour travel time.

We would like to start racing at Noon if possible....we will see how everything goes and what the trun out is looking like. It should be another great race in the series....cant wait to see everyone on saturday. 

I will be getting there if anyone has any further questions I will see what I can do about getting them figured out.

Regards,
Kevin 

PS...F1 looks to be the house class for this round. Hope to see some of you guys on satruday.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*Round 4 points standings....*

Thanks to Hobby-Town Oshkosh for hosting this race....thanks to Billy and Willy for all the work in running a great race....and thanks to everyone at HT Oshkosh that had a helping hand in this race.

Here are the points for 4 rounds....with 1 throw out where I can use it....there are some really close races in some of the classes its going to come down to the final race in many of them.

Thanks again to everyone that made the trip to the land up north.....See everyone at the Final Round at The Track @ Winthrop Harbor on Feb 26th.

Kevin


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I know this is a long way out but could ya pm me or email me ([email protected])
when ya have next years series dates.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

would ya ever think of having one of the races at Rapid competition rc raceway?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J Blaze said:


> would ya ever think of having one of the races at Rapid competition rc raceway?


I would be down for that!


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I hoped you say that Mr. Fred.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

J Blaze said:


> I know this is a long way out but could ya pm me or email me ([email protected])
> when ya have next years series dates.


Sure when we get around to looking at Dates for next year I can do that. Does your track have a website?

We usually dont start to look at next seasons events until about June or so....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*House Class for the final ROUND!!!!*

The House Class for the Final Round at Harbor Hobbies will be Tamiya TCS GT2 class....thats silver can motors and so on. This would be a good day for all you TCS racers to come on out and get some track time in before the big TCS race.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

TrickyOne said:


> Sure when we get around to looking at Dates for next year I can do that. Does your track have a website?
> 
> We usually dont start to look at next seasons events until about June or so....


http://rapidcompetitionraceway.webs.com/


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Fred....we will keep you guys in mind when we are looking for tracks for next years series.

Also FYI racers....Door prizes and the Final awards are all rolling in this week. Eric and the rest of the crew from Harbor Hobbies will have everything in top shape for the final race of this seasons series.

See everyone on the 26th....


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

The weekend schedule for the Finale of this years Hurricane All-Star Series. Open practice on Friday from 12-9,late arrivals,(after 7 p.m.) will be given an extra hour until 10.

Track will open at 8 a.m. on Saturday with open practice until 11, this may be switched to controlled practice by division. Heats to start at 11:30.

GT2 House Class will run 5 minute qualifiers per TCS and 6 minute mains. All other classes will run 6 minute quals and mains except VTA, which will be 8 for A and 6 for lower.

VTA will start single file heads-up qualifiers and rolling starts for the mains.


----------



## TrickyOne (Nov 12, 2002)

*ITS OVER....its all Over....*

WOW....what a season and what a series we had this year. Attendance was up from last year in just about all classes thats good to see with the state of things. This was our 6th year and I think I can speak for Brad but this was one of the better series we have had with the new/old tracks....new and old racers coming back around. We are looking forward to season 7 next fall.....look for more info about next season about mid-June.

I wanted to take this time to Thank all the tracks that were able to host a round of the series. With out them none of us would have a place to race or even have this series. We all need to keep supporting our local tracks so we can still have tracks to race at and to keep this series and other series like it going. 

Also Thanks to Speedpassion, East Coast Bodies, Team Novak and Sweep Racing Tires for their support of the series.

Here are the final standings....we hope everyone who was able to claim an award enjoys their new pit board. We went with pit boards this year instead of trophies to give racers something useful...plus they can always brag to the rest of their racing buddies EVERY TIME they use it at the track....









Thanks again to all the racers that came out to all the races and were able to enjoy a fun fill action packed day with friends and maybe make some new ones along the way.

Kevin


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

I appreciated the opportunity to let Summit raceway host a race for the series and I know the local Fort Wayne racers really enjoyed it too! :thumbsup:


----------

